# Picked Up 2 Vintage Blowers



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I came across an ad on LetGo with a storage locker sale and these two Blowers were in the pictures as part of the sale...So I drove out to Saint Clair Mi to take a look at them. The story I was told was they were put away into storage in 1994 and have not been used sense, the man who paid monthly on the storage lockers had past away and they were selling the contents of the lockers. That's all the seller could tell me, so I offered him $60 a piece and they seller agreed. 

Got them home a did a full look-see of them and was very happy to find they were stored without gas in them. Both had spark so I pulled the carbs and did a full fuel system clean out, did an oil change and replaced the spark plugs. I added gas and both started right up.....NICE! Both will need new belts and one needs a new friction wheel. I defiantly scored on these two. I will be restoring them.

Bolens 7hp Artic 75

Columbia 8hp Blizzard Buster

I have not done to much research on these, I know the Bolens brand but I have never come across a vintage Columbia snoblower.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice score gar


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Better picture of the Columbia Blizzard Buster.....Who made these, could not find to much info on line.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

awesome score for two vintage runners !


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

GAR said:


> I came across an ad on LetGo with a storage locker sale and these two Blowers were in the pictures as part of the sale...So I drove out to Saint Clair Mi to take a look at them. The story I was told was they were put away into storage in 1994 and have not been used sense, the man who paid monthly on the storage lockers had past away and they were selling the contents of the lockers. That's all the seller could tell me, so I offered him $60 a piece and they seller agreed.
> 
> Got them home a did a full look-see of them and was very happy to find they were stored without gas in them. Both had spark so I pulled the carbs and did a full fuel system clean out, did an oil change and replaced the spark plugs. I added gas and both started right up.....NICE! Both will need new belts and one needs a new friction wheel. I defiantly scored on these two. I will be restoring them.
> 
> ...


Nice score!
Actually, I believe Columbia was a manufacturer. I may very well be wrong about that.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

MTD made the Columbia and the Bolens Artic line was made by Ariens.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice find on both of them!
yep, as has already been stated, you have a classic MTD and a classic Ariens, both in rare dress.
(MTD's in the 70's were much better than MTD's today)

Not sure of the age on the MTD, I would guess probably late 70's into the mid 80's.

The Bolens is an Ariens 10,000 series from 1965 to 1972.
here is more info:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/ariens/Page11.html#question3
(scroll down past the Cub and Deere sections)

and the 10,000 series overall:
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/ariens/Page5.html

Both have Tecumseh engines, most likely original on both..post all the numbers you can find on the Tecumseh engine data tags, the serial number contains a date code.

Scot


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Replaced the belt on the Artic 75 Bolens this morning..(AKA Ariens 10,000 series) This machine operates perfectly. This is my first vintage Ariens I have gotten, I have to say I am very impressed with the build of it. The auger engagement system is really cool, if I had hair the force of the air coming from the shoot would blow it back....Very impressed with this machine, I think I am going to just use it as is this winter and restore it next summer...this machine is a keeper, will be adding to my fleet of vintage machines..

Not sure what I will do with the MTD Columbia Blizzard Buster, I am intrigued by it because I can't find another one like it on line. Thanks to you guys I do know it's a MTD but the vintage Columbia must have had a short production run sense I can't find another one like it on line. The model number on it is 850-5 B and the engine number is HH80 155127B SER 5290D


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Columbia is probably a brand name that MTD picked up at some point...MTD has absorbed a lot of brand names over the years..
im pretty sure it's what was left of the old Columbia bicycle company:










Scot


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Good find on the Bolens. I have one as well but it hasn't snowed since I've owned it.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Boy those old Columbia bicycles must have a joy on your goodies way back when. No wonder they invented the jock strap as a result. Imagine hitting a runt or a pot hole on those things...

That particular Bolens Artic had the semi-rare turf-type tires of the time. They seem prehistoric in hindsight, but on the Gilsons of a similar vintage/era, they work really well. Pretty darn decent grip and they roll really, really well. Gilsons were a heavier machine in that era but I'd be interested in how well that Artic works out in the real world. Those era Ariens aren't exactly light and I wonder if those tires roll just as well as on the Gilsons of the era. As you get older, you come to understand these old perceived prehistoric machines just aren't so prehistoric.....


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Nice find on both of them!
> yep, as has already been stated, you have a classic MTD and a classic Ariens, both in rare dress.
> (MTD's in the 70's were much better than MTD's today)
> 
> ...


Hey Scot,what years did Ariens build Snowthrows for other companies,and did they build under any other company,I thought I heard they built some for John Deere at one point.thanks


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Oops never mind I just was looking on your website,that's a awesome website keep up the good work lots of info on there..


----------



## thellamattina (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice looking snow blowers!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice score! Huge pie hole in that Columbia machine!


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Finally got to test the Bolens (ariens 10000 series) after tuning up the engine...She runs great and I can feel the air blowing hard from the shoot when running but she just will not throw snow very far. The engine is not bogging and the belt, pulleys and cluch all look to be good...What am I overlooking, my first thought is the belt is slipping but the wheel drive dose not seem to have a problem at all. The machine self drives forward and reverse great even up my steep driveway! Any advice would be appiciated. This is an Ariens 10000 series machine marked as a Bolens Artic 75. It runs on one belt and a clutch to engage the auger.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

GAR said:


> Finally got to test the Bolens (ariens 10000 series) after tuning up the engine...She runs great and I can feel the air blowing hard from the shoot when running but she just will not throw snow very far. ........


Along those lines,I too used to own a Bolens snowblower that I got rid of after one season because it wouldn't throw snow far at all.It was an 824 with a Tec. HM80.It was in beautiful condition and ran like a Swiss watch,but just didn't perform.I bet an impeller kit might have made the difference.Mine looked more like a vintage Snapper than an Ariens.

I have an Allis 828 Sno-Pro that I've hated since day one for the same reason.BUT...after checking all the usual suspects,one day I decided to check the engine RPMs even though it sounded like it was running as it should.I found it was only churning about 2800-2900 wide open.I reset it t0 3450(manual says 3600,but it's old) and now it's a different animal entirely-throws much further,even with wet snow.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Dug into this problem on the Bolens this morning, two problems I found...First problem was the belt was slipping, replaced with the right size gator belt. Second problem was the auger clutch was sticking and not popping fully into place. I greased it up and it loosen right up and pops compleatly in and out now. 

So after I did those two thngs I fired it up and tested it in the snow....OMG, much different results then first time using it...This thing blows snow 15-20 feet now. I love this machine, first vintage Ariens I have ever owned. I am going to ad this to my line up this winter and use it as is, (ugly) this winter and put the time into restoring it this cumming summer.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Great to hear! I very quickly became addicted to the vintage Ariens machines. Can't wait to test my "new" one with my first impeller mod!


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

They look more robust than the new line of blowers that they now sell.


----------

